
History of Evolution - lainon
http://www.iep.utm.edu/evolutio/
======
nurettin
>> The process of rejection is commonly considered to have begun with
Descartes and to have culminated in Darwin’s theory of evolution by natural
selection.

That seems unlikely, as Descartes was a vocal gnostic and a proponent of a
designer god idea. He did not believe that "potential being" could be
construed as an actual being.

